# Let's see those~



## High Meadow Miniatures (Sep 18, 2007)

Anybody have some lovely chestnuts (the redder the better) with nice big blazes & high white socks/stockings? Blue eyes? Even BETTER! :aktion033: Let's see em! :lol: :lol: (pintos can compete too)


----------



## PaintNminis (Sep 18, 2007)

I have some "Red" Girls




:


----------



## MBhorses (Sep 18, 2007)

Delight our sorrel and white pinto mare






savannah skylar's essay mare from Lyn






our 2007 sorrel and white pinto filly Celina with our 2007 black filly Velvet






rose our sorrel and white pinto






fancy pants shaved






fancy pants not shaved.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Sep 18, 2007)

I have some. First is Peaches but she doesn't have much face white.






And I am not sure if you will count Barney or not but he has a big blaze and high white stockings. lol.


----------



## Dona (Sep 18, 2007)

You can't get much redder than Mystic here.....






And here is our other red/white girl "Deja Vu"....showing us a preview of "coming attractions".



:


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 18, 2007)

Just Our darling Mare

A&lm's Rompin Cody's Chera Pooh


----------



## willowoodstables (Sep 19, 2007)

Here's mine...a little hairy but cute!






Here he is all purty'd up






Kim


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Sep 19, 2007)

Wow!! I love your Gypsy!! I would love one for my daughter. She is 7 and she was a clyde like my Barney but he is 17.1hh and way too big for her. Your girl would be perfect!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## willowoodstables (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks...Diarmuid the Gypsy is actually a purty gelding LOL. He is the coolest horse ever! He cause's quite an uproar at the shows when he is babysitting his 34" pinto pal. Pretty neat the reactions of course I GOTTA get pictures of the big and hairy vs the little and hairy LOL

Kim


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Sep 19, 2007)

Oops, sorry. HE is beautiful or should I say handsome!!! I have a friend in the UK that has one who is black and white and he is an amazing horse! One day maybe! They are few and far between in northern Canada.


----------



## willowoodstables (Sep 19, 2007)

To my knowledge there are very few here in Eastern Ontario and he is the only that has been shown open shows in this area. He is sooo much fun..rides, drives, jumps and is the best babysitter!

Kim


----------



## Shari (Sep 21, 2007)

Here is Theia.... she is soooo hard to take a good picture of.






This is what I usually get from her



:


----------



## shalamara minis (Sep 21, 2007)

Chestnut, Blonde hair bald face and Blue eyes

[img



]http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa93/shalamaraminis/DSC00545.jpg[/img]


----------



## CheyAut (Sep 30, 2007)

Ruby:






Tucker:






And his pretty blue eye:






And not a mini, but Cheyenne my TB:











Jessi


----------

